# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..7/26/15



## jd56 (Jul 26, 2015)

Let's see what relics you have picked up this past week. Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Slow week here for me...of course the bike funds are depleted at the moment.
I can't seem to get any bikes with just my vintage good looks.

A member dud contact me indicating he won this Lindy plane and said he also picked up another that it's color fit his needs better. So I bought it.

Now to find a fender mount.
I understand there are repops of these toys...anyone know what would clearly indicate an original?
Only marking on mine is the embossed "LINDY" on the top of the wing.
Either way it is cool.












It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## z-bikes (Jul 26, 2015)

I picked these 2 up earlier in the week. The 40 or 41 Hawthorne had some blue paint over the white but it cleaned off fairly easily. Washed it off, aired up the tires, oiled the chain and took it for a ride. The Hiawatha with the Airflo style frame & Shock-Eze fork is as I found it. I think the light green paint would clean off the original green paint underneath.


----------



## izee2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Here's a few I picked up yesterday.....






Little Bantam's paint and chrome look minty under all that dust....




I picked up this Shelby last week...


----------



## morton (Jul 26, 2015)

*Three items I found this past week*

Homart Flastlight...works, good condition in and out. I think it would look good in handlebar flashlight holder on the right bike.





Locomotive model.  Heavy cast alloy of some type (magnet won't stick) mounted on wood base. Never seen anything like this.  No markings of any kind.
  Manufacturers desk model????  Would appreciate any info on this if you know something.






Elgin watch.  Nice case (not silver) but non working.  From 1928 I think. Crystal needs to be polished but movement looks clean.  Will take it to the jewelers soon but cost to get it running will probably be more than it's worh.  Cleaned and polished would look kinda nice mounted on an Elgin bike even though bike and watch made by different companies.


----------



## JKT (Jul 26, 2015)

I picked up this neat webers bike rack made by Thiem & Co. St. Paul, Minn. around 1897.. I found a little info about it on Google on Iron Age Volume 57  and  Hardware Dealers Magazine  they wouldn't let me copy them they show a drawing of a bicycle hanging on the wall on one and say they were available in black or gold  ....    ATTACH]


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 26, 2015)

*Delta disease*

A little slow this week but i did find this delta brochure from 1970 when the united filtration corp. Owned delta and they were not making bicycle accessories anymore


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2015)

The steal ones were sold as toys. The ones that went on the Lindy bike were aluminum. I had a real one about 15 years ago, I wish I kept it......   




jd56 said:


> Let's see what relics you have picked up this past week. Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures!
> 
> Slow week here for me...of course the bike funds are depleted at the moment.
> I can't seem to get any bikes with just my vintage good looks.
> ...


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2015)

JKT said:


> I picked up this neat webers bike rack made by Thiem & Co. St. Paul, Minn. around 1897.. I found a little info about it on Google on Iron Age Volume 57  and  Hardware Dealers Magazine  they wouldn't let me copy them they show a drawing of a bicycle hanging on the wall on one and say they were available in black or gold  ....    ATTACH] View attachment 227439View attachment 227437View attachment 227438View attachment 227454




Very cool !!!!


----------



## petritl (Jul 26, 2015)

Hiawatha with a Whizzer kit purchased at a scooter sale, my dad was down visiting and went with me. 



1957 Spitfire 




The girls blue Phantom was an eBay purchase, the seller was nice enough to meet me half way between him and I at a bike show and swap this am.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 26, 2015)

JKT said:


> I picked up this neat webers bike rack made by Thiem & Co. St. Paul, Minn. around 1897.. I found a little info about it on Google on Iron Age Volume 57  and  Hardware Dealers Magazine  they wouldn't let me copy them they show a drawing of a bicycle hanging on the wall on one and say they were available in black or gold  ....    ATTACH] View attachment 227439View attachment 227437View attachment 227438View attachment 227454




It would be very nice to repop this in aluminum.
I would buy a few...


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 26, 2015)

Original 1940 schwinn racer, I could not resist them  a pair of original 1970's child's bikes. The tiny one is fixed gear. Not sure if it's a display bike. Jc Higgins regal deluxe bike barn fresh or not so barn fresh :0


----------



## jd56 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks Ed. Where is that daggum magnet.  

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 26, 2015)

Small batch I picked up yesterday and a Starlet from a couple weeks back. All for sale.


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Aslo, there is no hole for the mount at the back of the plane.   Catfish



jd56 said:


> Thanks Ed. Where is that daggum magnet.
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2015)

How much for the red and white Roadmaster?




Bri-In-RI said:


> Small batch I picked up yesterday and a Starlet from a couple weeks back. All for sale.


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2015)

catfish said:


> How much for the red and white Roadmaster?




And the girls Shelby?   PM sent!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 26, 2015)

*Sunday show and tell*

Picked up this 39 Hiawatha Shelby built bike from josh (stradalite). One I remove the house paint it should be a cool project. I love these frames, and the these shock ease forks ride great. Rob.


----------



## JKT (Jul 26, 2015)

when I saw this rack I had to have it.. it was made by the same company that made the truing stand from the same time period that I picked up last year.....      




catfish said:


> Very cool !!!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 26, 2015)

*Hillbilly motorbike*

1930s Excelsior bike that someone shortened and put a small wheel and 30s washing machine  briggs and stratton motor on. So funky crazy I had to have it. Flea market find lol


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 26, 2015)

Incredible truing stand!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 26, 2015)

I got the BSA in yesterday and took it for my first ride today......love it!


----------



## JKT (Jul 26, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Incredible truing stand!




thank you Glovanni !! the truing stand was bought from a 3rd and 4th generation run bike shop that was selling off some of the old items they had.. it came with some of the history of their shop... I will have to think about maybe recasting the rack.. it crossed my mind after I bought it... John


----------



## thatonejohn (Jul 26, 2015)

JKT said:


> I picked up this neat webers bike rack made by Thiem & Co. St. Paul, Minn. around 1897.. I found a little info about it on Google on Iron Age Volume 57  and  Hardware Dealers Magazine  they wouldn't let me copy them they show a drawing of a bicycle hanging on the wall on one and say they were available in black or gold  ....




Here's a screen grab of the two references I saw for "Weber's Cycle Rack"


----------



## JKT (Jul 26, 2015)

thank you  thatonejohn  !! I tried to copy that but couldn't....  it tells about it and looks cool too.... John


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 26, 2015)

*Sunday's treasures!!*

Me and Daisy took a trip to Tuscon Arizona this weekend. Since I dont trust FedEx or UPS I decided to hand deliver Azbugs Firestone Fleetwood. The drive was great and when we arrived to Azbugs house aka Amanda she took us to her bike room filled with prewar gems. I wanted to buy her killer blue manton smith but Daisy said no, she wants a prewar ladies bike. So we hung out for a bit and talked bikes and aircraft and had a good time. We couldnt stay long we had to hunt for treasures and visit family. Well after the delivery and family visits we found these in the Phoenix area.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Me and Daisy took a trip to Tuscon Arizona this weekend. Since I dont trust FedEx or UPS I decided to hand deliver Azbugs Firestone Fleetwood. The drive was great and when we arrived to Azbugs house aka Amanda she took us to her bike room filled with prewar gems. I wanted to buy her killer blue manton smith but Daisy said no, she wants a prewar ladies bike. So we hung out for a bit and talked bikes and aircraft and had a good time. We couldnt stay long we had to hunt for treasures and visit family. Well after the delivery and family visits we found these in the Phoenix area.




Nice haul from AZ. So what is Daisy going to do with the BMX'r?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 26, 2015)

I bought some shinny metal things recently. I'm super excited about those lights.


----------



## robertc (Jul 27, 2015)

*Three speed Transmissions*

Sorry for the late posting. I went to a guys house Saturday and he gave me a All Pro woman's 10 speed and a box of bicycle items. Included in the box was these two Dana transmissions that he said would turn a single speed into a three speed. I went on-line using the patent number on the unit found that these units were made in the mid 80's. You replace the crank with the transmissions and have a three speed. Never seen one of these before.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Jul 27, 2015)

Bought this 1973 Raleigh Super Course TT over the weekend.  Missing the right wheels but it is pretty clean.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jul 27, 2015)

Re-pop it in iron....That is very cool. It would be easier to do it in iron. I know you guys are going to hate this idea, but first I would take it to Vermont Castings and see if they would do it, get them to sex up the casting. and if VC didn't want it I would do it in china. I have a bigish collection of antique iron, and run into different chinese repops every week


----------



## bricycle (Jul 27, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Let's see what relics you have picked up this past week. Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures!
> 
> Slow week here for me...of course the bike funds are depleted at the moment.
> I can't seem to get any bikes with just my vintage good looks.
> ...




that appears to be an original toy. Fender fobs were aluminum


----------



## catfish (Jul 27, 2015)

bricycle said:


> that appears to be an original toy. Fender fobs were aluminum




I agree.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 27, 2015)

catfish said:


> I agree.




I agree with your synopsys... I didn't see you earlier comment, sorry ED....


----------



## catfish (Jul 27, 2015)

bricycle said:


> I agree with your synopsys... I didn't see you earlier comment, sorry ED....




No problem. It's always good to have info confirmed by someone else that knows.

  Catfish


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 27, 2015)

I bought these bikes a couple of weeks ago, but I finally picked them up Friday. I also got a lot of extras with the bikes including a whole other bike. I pictured a few of the things here. 

Mens 53 Panther

Girls 51 Panther

Girls Monark

Guys Monark Coupe De Ville

JC Higgins

2 Delta Lights. I think these are the ones that go on the 1941 DX

Winner Siren 

 Another weird siren that I don't know what it would go on.


BW Carlisle Lightning Dart balloon tires.

 Also got some brand new still in package Firestone WW Middleweight tires.
3 Jewel Mudflap


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 27, 2015)

*1933/34 colson commander ladies frame....*

Got this saturday.... in a package deal.... cups maybe spoken for....if interested let me know


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2015)

Picked up one of the first Allison Slimline wallets just in time for this past weekend's Rolling Relics San Fran ride. Performed flawlessly!


Get your own right here!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?76690-Custom-Handmade-Slimline-Biker-Wallets


----------



## sleepy (Jul 27, 2015)

Super cool wallet!

The Colson emblem is my favorite...it says 'art deco' like no other.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 27, 2015)

*62 American, King, HD, radiant red*

Made a deal for this bike on Sunday and picked it up today...1962 Schwinn American, King Size, Heavy Duty...a hard bike to find around here. Should clean up well...





chain guard looks good...





front view...


----------



## decotriumph (Jul 27, 2015)

I got this Colson Flyer several months ago but I finally put it together so I could use it in a presentation I did last week about vintage bicycles for our local modern bicycle riding club.







Not bicycle related, but I received this "Chief Pontiac" weld art from an artist friend, Josh Welton of Brown Dog Welding in Detroit.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 27, 2015)

*Delta disease*

RECIEVED the DELTA FLEX SPOTLITE and the DELTA  RIOTER horn in the mail today but i had no place to put them so i had to add on to my homemade copper pipe display stand


----------



## cheeseroc (Jul 28, 2015)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Made a deal for this bike on Sunday and picked it up today...1962 Schwinn American, King Size, Heavy Duty...a hard bike to find around here. Should clean up well...




Cool bike!  I recently found one of these as well.  Mine has a different seat and (less cool) chrome fenders.  Is yours a two speed?


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 28, 2015)

cheeseroc said:


> Cool bike!  I recently found one of these as well.  Mine has a different seat and (less cool) chrome fenders.  Is yours a two speed?




You probably have a black seat, a Mesinger 7000...correct for the bike.  My seat is for the regular American, I believe. I'm looking for a Mesinger 7000, anyone have one for sale?
Also, the painted fenders were first year only, 1962...
I think all American KSHD were two speeds...


----------



## cheeseroc (Jul 28, 2015)

Yup!  Has an ugly black seat.  I just picked it up but I don't think I've ever seen another one.  Nice to know it has family on the west coast!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 3, 2015)

petritl said:


> Hiawatha with a Whizzer kit purchased at a scooter sale, my dad was down visiting and went with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey! That's my whizzer now!!! Never realized Tad posted this when he bought it. Thanks again for selling it to me!


----------

